# 2008 Passat Wagon Komfort Edition, Performance Upgrade sugestions



## Braile08 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 2008 Passat Wagon Komfort Edition,2.0t automatic Paddle Shifters 90k 

Looking for some performace upgrade options. This car is a Driver so looking at Mild work. 

looking for suggestion 

Concidering 
Downpipe with High Flow Cats 
Diverter Valve 
Cold Air intake 

thanks for the help 
Fred


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Braile08 said:


> I have a 2008 Passat Wagon Komfort Edition,2.0t automatic Paddle Shifters 90k
> 
> Looking for some performace upgrade options. This car is a Driver so looking at Mild work.
> 
> ...


 get the ECU reflashed before any of those things.


----------



## Braile08 (Oct 15, 2012)

Any Suggestion for who does ECU work around Metro Detroit Area.... we don't mind Driving aways if we need too


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Address: 4920 Pontiac Lake Rd Waterford MI 48328 USA http://www.steveseuropeanauto.com/ 

http://www.pure-tuning.com/


----------



## Polidori (May 4, 2010)

Fred: If you post your question in the B6 forum you'll get hundreds of responses. 

Generally speaking, you'll want to get an ECU reflash from APR or Unitronic, although there are other, lesser tuners out there (REVO, GIAC, etc). 

APR, AWE and others make downpipes and exhaust systems. At a minimum, you'll probably want to upgrade the downpipe after the tune. From what I understand the OEM downpipe is really restrictive. 

The general consensus in the B6 community is that cold air intakes do very little, if anything, on tip-equipped Passats. For example, I installed the APR Carbonio intake on my '08 B6 FSI wagon (tip) equipped with the complete APR K04 system and didn't really notice any difference. Moreover, many of the aftermarket intakes don't fit because the transmission cooler is in the way. 

Again, check the B6 forums for more detailed info and to see a wide variety of opinions. Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

Skip the cold air intake. 
Flash ECU. 
Upgrade diverter valve. 
Downpipe. 

Your software tuner will probably recommend the DV and DP anyway.


----------

